# bxpkg sources?



## GreenMeanie (Mar 19, 2011)

I am getting an error when trying to update the list. I need to remove the .is from the URL but what file is it located in? This is in FreeBSD 8.2


```
Error while fetching!
Error code: 16 (File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access))
URL: [url]ftp://ftp.is.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.2-release/INDEX.bz2.md5[/url]
```


----------



## expl (Mar 20, 2011)

There are two ways to do it. Pass as option at start, -s url. Set PACKAGESITE/PACKAGEROOT shell variables that pkg_add -r supports.


----------

